# pkg missing after updating from 10.3 to 11.0-p2



## molofishy (Dec 8, 2016)

After updating, `pkg` returns the following:

```
Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found, required by "pkg"
```
Any quick fix?


----------



## getopt (Dec 9, 2016)

`/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static install -f pkg`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2016)

After that, `pkg upgrade -f`.


----------

